# Just another drawing.



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Well...first time with this POV. At least it was a challenging endeavor.

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g62/mrgunsmokeluver/PDR_0417.jpg


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

wow your very good!


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

That's spectacular for your first time with that view! Heck, I'd be happy to get it that good if it were my fiftieth time trying that POV!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

wow! Lovely drawing. Nice work


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Wow, that is just beautiful. Looks like it would be hard to draw a horse from that angle. Good job!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

you're very talented! excellent job!


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice!!! Seems like that would be a difficult angle to do.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you guys. It was a difficult angle to do. At least for me. I hate anything at an angle... a nice easy profile shot is always nice to do.kik

Thanks again!


----------



## Dasher41 (Sep 29, 2007)

hey
thats brilliant well done,
if you want to do any of my mare feel free just pm me and ill send you my photobucket account.


----------



## welshy (Jan 7, 2009)

wow that's amazing you have to post more of your artwork if you have some it's great!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Brilliant!


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you guys!


----------

